# installer sdk ios 4.3 sur xcode 4.0.2



## MAC-Har0n (12 Août 2011)

Bonjour , j'ai recherché sur le forum et je crois ne pas avoir vu de sujet identique donc je vous fais part de mon problème :
j'ai installé xcode à l'aide du cd d'installation et apparement le sdk n'est pas fournis avec, donc je suis allé sur le site d'apple et là je découvre que je n'ai accès qu'a la version 3.XX ( je ne veux pas passer sous lion pour le moment ).
J'ai téléchargé la version 3.XX +SDK sur le site apple mais l'installation ne propose pas le sdk sans xcode ... 

Quelqu'un a t-il une solution? Merci 

Je précise que je n'ai qu'un compte développeur gratuit .


----------



## MAC-Har0n (26 Août 2011)

up


----------

